# Our new video!



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I had to share our new video with ya'll. We're really excited about the way it turned out! It's going to be used on our facebook page - it's with the programmer now, but you can watch the video on our youtube channel:






Hope you like it! 

PJ


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

The cuteness factor is off the charts! Good thing there is a lot of grubby people in this world. How are other soapers supposed to compete with that!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Heather!

What I've found is that while we get a lot of people to our website, there are still tons of people who just buy soap in person. So in many respects, our raising awareness of goat milk soap helps everybody on DGI!

I had another soaper (nice lady) that we've been at other festivals with many times tell me a few weeks ago that I was spoiling everybody in the area. They apparently come up to her, ask if she has any goat milk soap, and walk away when they find out she doesn't. 

PJ


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Wonderful video!!!! Good enough to be a tv commercial :yes


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

hahaha Too Cute I love it!!!!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It doesn't get much better! Love your slogan and I love that soap salesman!
Congrats on such an awesome team.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Sooooooooooooooooo Cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:yeahthat that is just awsome! Very cute, and loved watching it. Yep would make a great commercial!!!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Very Cute! Congratulations!

Vicki in NC


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

I Love It, Very cute :handclap and I posted it to my facebook for all my fr to see


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Aww...very cute! I think my favorite part is the giggling at the end. Such a happy little sound!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, guys! I appreciate all the kind words. Indigo is a very good giggler. 

PJ


----------

